

Periodic Table of the (HTML5) Elements - tgriesser
http://joshduck.com/periodic-table.html

======
DeusExMachina
Every time I see a "periodic table of X elements" a question pops to my mind:
what is the benefit of arranging elements totally unrelated to the natural
ones using the same structure?

In the original table, elements are arranged in rows, columns and colors using
their specific properties, which actually are not at all present in these html
elements.

In this table I see only the meaning for the colors, but why not to use the
two dimensions of the table to convey something different (losing, of course,
the familiar shape)?

~~~
corin_
In most cases I'd agree with you - but I assume that in this case it's purely
done for the sake of a rather excellent pun, which I rather enjoyed :D

------
georgecalm
I've just printed a copy for my wall, and it's beautiful! If you had a poster,
I'd buy it :)

One request: please switch from W3Schools to the official W3C spec for the
"more-info" link.

~~~
p858snake
Or the mozilla dev center, W3Schools has some issues (<http://w3fools.com/>)

------
BobKabob
Pretty cool!

Not to be pedantic (I hate that word), but in the spirit of improvement, you
may want to spell check your popups.

(example: "<bdi> Text that is seperated from directional formatting of its
surroundings."

... should be separated)

At first, I looked at this chart, and thought "cute, but what good is it."
Then I started clicking on it, and eventually found myself printing it and
hanging it in my office! Good work.

~~~
AgentConundrum
How did you print it? I only ask because the print preview for it shows that
it loses a lot of it's style (background color, borders, etc.).

~~~
BobKabob
Gimp Screen capture and print.

------
duck
The one thing I learned from this - there is a new ruby tag in HTML5 (not
related to the lang): _Ruby (also spelt rubi) characters are small, annotative
glosses that can be placed above or to the right of a Chinese character when
writing logographic languages such as Chinese or Japanese to show the
pronunciation. Ruby annotations, are usually used as a pronunciation guide for
relatively obscure characters._

------
thomasfl
This is quite useful when you don't remember the name of a tag.

With html5 there's lots of new tagnames to remember.

------
clu3
I'd love to see a filter button on this page as well. When I click on a "Show
supported tags" button, it will let me know which tags are currently
implemented in my browser, and hide those which are not

------
clu3
Thank you, I've been looking for something like this for a quite while

------
TerraHertz
Nice. One suggestion- make the title or something clickable to restore the
clean table after using this to examine some site's code.

